# Electrical Power P.E. Study Plan Help!



## joseph.r.mercer (Dec 5, 2013)

Here is my study plan... any suggestions?

Going to use the Irvine Institute of Tech. P.E. Electrical Licence Review Manual Vol. I (are Vol II and III necessary?) http://irvine-institute.org/pe_elect.htm

Then I am going to complete the P.E. sample tests by Complex Imaginary Vol. I through 4 and the code book drills. http://www.compleximaginary.com/books/

I already have the NEC 2011 code book.

Am I missing something? Do I need the P.E. Electrical Licence Review Manual Vol. II and III?


----------



## JG2014 (Dec 5, 2013)

The most important book is the official ncees practice manual! By the time you take the test you should know how to solve every problem. ( I took this same practice test 4 times and only missed 1 problem during the last attempt)

Before attempting the practice test I would spend a few weeks learning or reviewing the list of topics that will be covered on the exam. Also I would have a text book that explains that topic. (Grainger Stevenson textbook is excellent and has several topics covered)

If I get stuck on a topic or need information search this board for the answers.

But once again the most important item is the official ncees practice textbook.

Hope this helps


----------



## joseph.r.mercer (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. For my clarification, by official ncees practice text book do you mean:

PE Electrical and Computer: Power Sample Questions and Solutions (https://account.ncees.org/exam-prep/store/category/PE/product/pe-electrical-and-computer-power-sample-questions-and-solutions)?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Dec 5, 2013)

That's the one. Don't get a real old one because they have errors.


----------



## JG2014 (Dec 5, 2013)

Yeah, Ship Wreck is right on. I would buy the latest version straight from the Ncees website.


----------



## daw4888 (Dec 6, 2013)

Get really used to the NEC. There were no less then 12 NEC problems on Octobers test. I still cant figure out how looking some random fact up in a book is considered engineering.


----------



## JMelec (Dec 6, 2013)

Use Tom Henrys NEC index it will help you alot at the test.


----------



## Redskinsdb21 (Dec 6, 2013)

I havent heard as many good things about the IRVINE course...I would get the GATECH Binder...its what helped me the most


----------



## daw4888 (Dec 6, 2013)

joseph.r.mercer said:


> Here is my study plan... any suggestions?
> 
> Going to use the Irvine Institute of Tech. P.E. Electrical Licence Review Manual Vol. I (are Vol II and III necessary?) http://irvine-institute.org/pe_elect.htm
> 
> ...




The code book is ok, but it really doesn't have any examples of working problems, just looking up info, which is helpful. The GTech binder has a section on not only looking up the info in the NEC, but also using that info in problems.


----------



## Wesson9 (Dec 6, 2013)

Instead of the standard NEC I suggest the NEC Handbook. It has illustrations, exams and explanations. I use the code everyday and I exclusively use the handbook. I never open the standard code. Good luck!


----------



## Wesson9 (Dec 6, 2013)

Examples, not exams.


----------



## Anasimongirl (Dec 6, 2013)

Wesson9 said:


> Examples, not exams.






Wesson9 said:


> Instead of the standard NEC I suggest the NEC Handbook. It has illustrations, exams and explanations. I use the code everyday and I exclusively use the handbook. I never open the standard code. Good luck!


wesson9, do you mean i can take the NEC handbook to the exam instead of the NEC and that will be sufficient!


----------



## Wesson9 (Dec 6, 2013)

Yes. It is the entire code but with additional information. Just make sure it is the one published by NFPA. There are others out there that are summaries of the code.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Dec 6, 2013)

Wesson9 said:


> Yes. It is the entire code but with additional information. Just make sure it is the one published by NFPA. There are others out there that are summaries of the code.


+1 for the NFPA handbook. I would also recommend the tabs from smarttab.net. I use the NEC at least weekly but the tabs helped me recognize a question in a section of the codebook that I otherwise may not have looked at.


----------



## Wesson9 (Dec 9, 2013)

^The tabs are great. I have them and they make a huge difference. For $15 they are worth every penny.


----------



## SoniaP (Dec 9, 2013)

You might consider EERM by Camara for the Economics portion. The tables at the back came in handy to solve most of the problems. Also, sometimes there are questions from the NESC - a review of it will suffice to know where to find the answers.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Dec 9, 2013)

SoniaP said:


> You might consider EERM by Camara for the Economics portion. The tables at the back came in handy to solve most of the problems. Also, sometimes there are questions from the NESC - a review of it will suffice to know where to find the answers.




I'm glad I took a copy of the NESC. It came in handy for a couple questions. The Economics tables are also in the back the Power Review Manual. Just know how to use them because there wasn't much explanation in that book.


----------



## electrical_power (Dec 9, 2013)

has anyone completed the ppi2pass course review for the PE exam?


----------



## daw4888 (Dec 10, 2013)

SoniaP said:


> You might consider EERM by Camara for the Economics portion. The tables at the back came in handy to solve most of the problems. Also, sometimes there are questions from the NESC - a review of it will suffice to know where to find the answers.




I wouldn't waste your money on a econ book. You can just google and download the tables from a number of different sites for free.


----------



## Redskinsdb21 (Dec 10, 2013)

electrical_power said:


> has anyone completed the ppi2pass course review for the PE exam?


PPI was ok, GaTech Manual was much better...


----------



## daw4888 (Dec 10, 2013)

The GTBinder is really good for studying. I would make a list of useful equations out of it while you are studying to use on the exam. Doing this I only opened the reference material once, since I knew a problem in it was almost identical to a problem I found on the exam. Other than that, I only used the reference equation sheet I created. But I used the manual to create the sheet, and to study up. Its a very good resource.


----------



## Redskinsdb21 (Dec 10, 2013)

daw4888 said:


> The GTBinder is really good for studying. I would make a list of useful equations out of it while you are studying to use on the exam. Doing this I only opened the reference material once, since I knew a problem in it was almost identical to a problem I found on the exam. Other than that, I only used the reference equation sheet I created. But I used the manual to create the sheet, and to study up. Its a very good resource.


Well stated Daw.....the exam isnt easy for most and there is no rubber stamp for pasing...but it was my most useful source along with NEC, NESC and the pracitce exams by NCEES, SPINUP &amp; CI...I used it different than Daw...I just tabbed the manual itself and was very familar with the manual


----------

